# Head room in 240sx



## LukeDogg316 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi,
Does anybody know how to lower the stock driver seat in a s13 for more head room and also does the s14 have room head room?

Also does anybody know about tailight conversions for s13 coupes. R32's don't look like they will fit in very well.
thanks
________________________________________________________________
1994 GMC Sonoma V6 
Custom exhaust, K&N Intake, Accel Performance Distrb Cap/Rotor, JBA Racing Plug wires, Bosch Plat 2 plugs, Castrol syntec w/ K&N oil filter, 2000 xtreme rims, PIAA extreme white lights.

1992 Nissan 240sx SE Coupe 100% STOCK. New Project


----------



## davedele (Aug 19, 2004)

nope


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

LukeDogg316 said:


> Hi,
> Does anybody know how to lower the stock driver seat in a s13 for more head room and also does the s14 have room head room?
> 
> Also does anybody know about tailight conversions for s13 coupes. R32's don't look like they will fit in very well.
> thanks


i dont kno about the headroom but u can get a kouki rear light tail conversion for around 500$


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

Ksilvia8 said:


> i dont kno about the headroom but u can get a kouki rear light tail conversion for around 500$


do not put "reading comprehension" as one of your strong points in your resume.

you can get half-red, half-clear tail lights from clearcorners.com

s13 or s14 does not have much headroom. one of the things you can do is to buy aftermarket seat rail ( or make your own ) from recaro / brides. these will allow your seats to sit lower


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you cant. there is no more room and no other domestic market car with a seat lower than the 240sx


----------



## LukeDogg316 (Jul 28, 2004)

That sucks!
I was gonna try to take out the seat put in aftermarket rails to lower it about an inch.

Also u would think the s14 and 300zx have more head room because they are newer cars.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

I assume your car has a sunroof since it's a SE? This is part of your problem, and mine too, actually!  

The only real disadvantage to a lowered driver position is potentially less visibility since your L.O.S. is effectively lowered. But I would imagine this is a minimal disadvantage at best.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Actually getting an aftermarket seat bracket will make you sit up higher, or at least thats what happened with my Corbeau seat bracket and Corbeau Clubman. There are some ways to lower the seat in an s13, but they are require some work. You could modify the seat to be bolted straight onto the floor, so there's no seat bracket that will give you an extra 1 - 2 inches.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i dont know about the headroom thing since im only 5'7"...but R32 tails can fit with some modifications...ive seen FB lights on coupes(with modifications)...but no one really changes the tail lights unless they have a FB and go for the kouki lights...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

s1x seats have side rails. You cant get any lower as the seats are about 1cm off the floorpan


----------



## LukeDogg316 (Jul 28, 2004)

I can barly clear the roof because I am 6"2 and yes the car does a pwr moonroof. If the have the seat all way forward i kinda touch the ceiling.




________________________________________________________________
1994 GMC Sonoma V6 
Custom exhaust, K&N Intake, Accel Performance Distrb Cap/Rotor, JBA Racing Plug wires, Bosch Plat 2 plugs, Castrol syntec w/ K&N oil filter, 2000 xtreme rims, PIAA extreme white lights.

1992 Nissan 240sx SE Coupe 100% STOCK. New Project


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

lean your seat back a bit, or take a 5 pound shop hammer and give yer roof some dents, itll look lopsided, but youll fit  heheh, just jokin


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

bride brix seats sit way lower than stockies because of the thinner design and less foam and padding


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

what you should do is remove your snrf and fill it in with some new sheet metal and voila, instant headroom...


----------



## LukeDogg316 (Jul 28, 2004)

Replace the sunroof with sheet metal R u serious? That will look horrible and be hard to do. I like the bride seat idea though. I was curious does the s14 have more headroom than the s13 (both being SE models with power moonroofs)?



__________________________________________________
1994 GMC Sonoma V6 
Custom exhaust, K&N Intake, Accel Performance Distrb Cap/Rotor, JBA Racing Plug wires, Bosch Plat 2 plugs, Castrol syntec w/ K&N oil filter, 2000 xtreme rims, PIAA extreme white lights.

1992 Nissan 240sx SE Coupe 100% STOCK. New Project


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

LukeDogg316 said:


> Replace the sunroof with sheet metal R u serious? That will look horrible and be hard to do. I like the bride seat idea though. I was curious does the s14 have more headroom than the s13 (both being SE models with power moonroofs)?


HA! goes to show that you dont know how...if you want, you could cut a junked 240 roof off and weld that in...if you do it right, it will look stock, ive seen many snrf'd 240's with the snrf taken out and the hole welded shut...you just gotta know how, and get a non snrf 240 headliner...


----------

